# Weed that gives you a rush!



## 420SOS (Jul 29, 2019)

Do you ever feel some strains in particular make your heart race while others don't? Thats what happens when you smoke from others people's bud. Take it from me, know your weed people!


----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)

The rush is a drop in your blood pressure.


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 31, 2019)

Some  of my findings:

https://thcdetox.biz/blog/3-reasons-why-weed-races-your-heart/

Which reason do you think affects you more?


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 31, 2019)

umbra said:


> The rush is a drop in your blood pressure.


That's right, but there are a couple of things more, strains for example, in my case some flowers give me more heartbeats than others but I think phisiology has something to do with it, any speedy strain you might know of?


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2019)

All are sativas. C99, some landrace Thai, killing fields, and satori for sure. Different people are affected in different ways.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 31, 2019)

I have never had the heart rush but ,to much  Sativa does  make me paranoid , I  almost gave up weed when I was growing outdoor Sativas  because I got to paranoid every time I got stoned , Then I found Indicas and  hybrids and I got better


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2019)

Why do you keep linking us to a site that is called "*THC Detox"*?  The Marijuana Passion site is about growing cannabis and the wonderful things that THC, CBD, and the other cannabinoids can do....why do you keep taking us to a site about getting rid of all of this?


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 1, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why do you keep linking us to a site that is called "*THC Detox"*?  The Marijuana Passion site is about growing cannabis and the wonderful things that THC, CBD, and the other cannabinoids can do....why do you keep taking us to a site about getting rid of all of this?


I collaborate with them, they have actually helped me a lot with my research and let me share their material, their information is actually pretty good and helpful, at least for my research, I think they meant the name more like "demitifying", I've actually been meaning to ask about the name myself


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> All are sativas. C99, some landrace Thai, killing fields, and satori for sure. Different people are affected in different ways.


Right,indicas are more sedative, I thought it had more to do with thc content but I read it's not necessarily the case all the time


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 1, 2019)

N


QBCrocket said:


> I have never had the heart rush but ,to much  Sativa does  make me paranoid , I  almost gave up weed when I was growing outdoor Sativas  because I got to paranoid every time I got stoned , Then I found Indicas and  hybrids and I got better


 really? never and increased heart rate? I rarely get it but I have at times, haha yes pure sativa's tend to have that effect on me, and unfortunately  A LOT of people have turned away from cannabis after a heavy sativa made them too paranoid, glad you were smart enough to do research and find hybrids, they do have a nice balance that most of us can enjoy, indicas are the way to go if you don't want any paranoia at all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2019)

LOL--I would be a mess if I smoked indicas all the time.  I need good sativas to get me up and moving.  My fave strains are all up sativas like C99, Satori, Green Crack.  Like QB, I never get a racing heart, but I also do not get paranoia either.  Guess I am just fortunate--cannabis really seems to like me.  All the side effects I have ever had are all good.  As with most of us that are old and started smoking in the 60s, medicinal benefits were never thought of.  We were just getting high.  But as the years passed and I saw my friends who drink start to have more and more health problems, I started to think that smoking cannabis was a way better high.  Then as we get more and more research, we find that there are medicinal benefits to smoking cannabis.  And whether I realized it or not, my general health as been improved because of cannabis.  

420SOS--the articles you have linked from THC Detox have been rather negative and I find some of their assumptions questionable.  It definitely seems like a site that is not THC friendly and I still don't understand the links.


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes indicas can do that to you, I don't do them as much, although I'm hyperactive and an indica would suit my personality a little more I still prefer high thc strains.

I've been smoking for over 20 years now and I definitely started like yourself, to get high, and the same thing happened, more research, more findings more evidence and proof of all the wonders cannabis provides.

It has been extremely beneficial for me, it even helped me quit cigarettes, I do get a little heart race every now and then but it's very seldom and I think it might actually have to do with my phisiology but I don't mind, I'm used to having an elevated heart rate.

In regards to the page, I think it has helped me in particular with some specific pieces of data which I have asked permission to use for myself and they have allowed me to.

On the other hand, you are right about some of their findings, add their name into the mix and it could look like something else than what they say they represent, I will contact them, maybe this kinds of inputs could help them improve and give cannabis a more deserving recognition, if they really want to of course.

In case they don't,  I might start debunking some of their info, specially now that I have to write an article about cannabis' myths, facts and uncertainties


----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)

LOL there are plenty of high THC indicas. Indicas versus sativas have absolutely nothing to with THC levels. That is a truly whacked statement


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 1, 2019)

umbra said:


> LOL there are plenty of high THC indicas. Indicas versus sativas have absolutely nothing to with THC levels. That is a truly whacked statement


Yes you are right, I wasnt trying to imply that, I was just thinking about my hyperactivity which reminded me of the different highs between indicas and sativas but I mixed it all up with thc levels, my bad, there are definitely high thc indicas, even higher than some sativas


----------



## zem (Aug 2, 2019)

Haze strains are my favorite so far, from the ones I tried I chose Ripper Haze and would definitely recommend it


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2019)

*


420SOS said:



			Some  of my findings:
		
Click to expand...

*


420SOS said:


> *https://thcdetox.biz/blog/3-reasons-why-weed-races-your-heart/*
> 
> *Which reason do you think affects you more?*




I copied and pasted this from your marijuana detox post 420SOS
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Taking too much potent weed*
As much as THC should have relaxing effects on your body and mind, taking too much of it can do the opposite.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find that I can only get so high no matter how much I smoke.  If I get really high I don't get un relaxed.  Maybe it is just me. In over 50 years of smoking this has been my experience.

I like the uppity feeling of most sativas.   Sour Diesel has been a favorite of mine to smoke.  I don't grow it anymore as it takes forever to finish in flower. ha ha


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 5, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I copied and pasted this from your marijuana detox post 420SOS
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Taking too much potent weed*
> As much as THC should have relaxing effects on your body and mind, taking too much of it can do the opposite.
> ...


Yes


burnin1 said:


> I copied and pasted this from your marijuana detox post 420SOS
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Taking too much potent weed*
> As much as THC should have relaxing effects on your body and mind, taking too much of it can do the opposite.
> ...


Thanks, this is precisely the type of input I am looking for so I can show them.

Haven't grown sour diesel, I only tried it once and wanted more ever since


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 5, 2019)

zem said:


> Haze strains are my favorite so far, from the ones I tried I chose Ripper Haze and would definitely recommend it


Didn't even know about Ripper Haze sounds rough


----------



## zem (Aug 6, 2019)

420SOS said:


> Didn't even know about Ripper Haze sounds rough


It is a nice plant by Ripper Seeds. From my limited experience with only 2 strains from them, they were great, the second strain being my favorite indica which is their Double Glock strain. However none of the two strains is of the easy to grow type.


----------



## SebastianGray (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow, I would like to try this extra type of weed!


----------



## PaulFelder (Mar 18, 2021)

One of my main rules is not to smoke someone else's weed and not to smoke in questionable places. I decided this for myself after I smoked weed on a friend and I felt very bad, it seemed to me that I saw another world. After this incident, I only smoke at home and only my weed. I buy marijuana in a good store with a good reputation, it is called Daily Marijuana. After smoking this weed, I feel only relaxation and calm, I do not see other worlds, and this is good. I even noticed that after smoking marijuana, my knee pain goes away. So, conclude friends.


----------



## Cannapoop (May 24, 2022)

Growing methods like the sinsemilla method and the cross-breeding of potent cannabis strains have led to the development of cannabis strains with extremely high THC levels. Some of these strains are extremely fast-acting and hard-hitting. In this article, we look at five such strains. Be warned – these are NOT for newbies! The strongest types of weed tend to have a higher ratio of THC to CBD, meaning there is a lot of THC but not much CBD. When the ratios are more even, CBD can counteract the effects of THC.


----------

